# R33 GTS-T Automatic 0-60?



## londoner2001 (Jun 10, 2004)

Looking at that as a second car and wondered what 0-60mph would be and what power would be with basic mods?


----------



## londoner2001 (Jun 10, 2004)

BTTT


----------

